# Feed me SPOHR!



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I heard his 7th VC on the radio yesterday and enjoyed it. If you've got favored recordings and works please put them here for me to investigate.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a few of his works, but sadly none of them have hit me quite like Violin Concerto No. 7 which is indeed very nice. He's hard to categorize.

The Symphony No. 2 is the other major work I have. I find it okay enough, not life changing. The Nonet in F major, Op.31 and Octet In E Major, Op.32 have been big disappointments (so far).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bz3 said:


> I heard his 7th VC on the radio yesterday and enjoyed it. If you've got favored recordings and works please put them here for me to investigate.


Take your time, there's plenty good recordings, special on CPO

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=spohr


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There is a piano/wind quintet that I really love -- but I'll have to search.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> There is a piano/wind quintet that I really love -- but I'll have to search.


Use link posted above you


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

All his string quartets, 36 of them, finished recorded years ago.








http://amzn.to/1XkQiX8

Another concerto he is good at is his Clarinet Concertos.









http://amzn.to/1XkQndw


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think he wrote two clarinet concertos. I have listened to them before.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the 7th VC is his greatest hit. It was programmed by a couple of star soloists in decades back. I like it but have been bored by what I have heard of the rest of his output


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I only know his 8th violin concerto. It's fun enough to give it a listen every now and then - Hilary Hahn has recorded it with Eiji Oue and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't say his instrumental music has ever moved me much but I really love his opera _Jessonda_, a very understated, beautiful work. His _Faust_ is one of the first romantic operas and his _Last Judgement_ was supposedly very popular in the 19th century but rather got forgotten soon after.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, a Sophr opera. Must give that a listen sometime.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Yea the clarinet concerto's no 3 and 4 listed above is really good, sadly I only have its case, I somehow lost the CD


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dos O.P ever been back to look at least?


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Dos O.P ever been back to look at least?


I assure you I have taken note of the recs! I listened to this earlier today and it was quite pleasant. I'd like to look into the opera as well.

I see that Spohr wrote quite a number of violin concertos though. I have now heard 7 and 8 but can anyone recommend others? Or is he sort of a guy who struck gold briefly but was much more of a performer than composer - an early Romantic Tartini if you will.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I like overtures...LOL..and Spohr's are fine

cpo CD


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As mentioned by the knowledgeable Jurianbai he wrote lots of string quartets but from what I've actually heard I find his string quintets and double string quartets more interesting than most of the quartets for some reason. Chamber music was one of Spohr's undoubted strengths throughout his career and the nonet, the septet, the sextet, the piano quintet and the piano trios are all worth investigating.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Spohr is one of my favorite underrated composers of the early Romantic era, along with Hummel.

Spohr's symphonies are worth looking at, in my opinion. The recordings on Hyperion and CPO are pretty good. His Symphony No. 7 is my favorite:









His concertos for 2 violins are also excellent, and it was this CD that first got me into Spohr:









Also recommended are the four clarinet concertos on Naxos.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He wrote some tasty lieder too. And invented the violin chinrest to boot!


----------

